# Will that be plastic or metal today



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have to say that I perfer Plastic guns over all metal ones. I think they are better looking, lighter and hold more ammo.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There is nothing that can compare to a fine crafted gun made out of steel and wood. The true craftmans the gunsmith is a dieing breed as we have more parts replacers than anything. It's kind of like comparing a Rolex to a Time-X. There is nothing wrong with plastic and I have one, but please make mine steel and wood.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know - I used to feel the same way - I always preferred metal guns. I had my 1911s. Loved my Beretta 92.

Now, however, ALL of my guns are polymer. Everyone here knows how I feel about the Walther P99 A/S - love it more than a 1911.

Have 2 P99s and a SW99, a HK USP compact, a Glock 34, a Keltec 32 and now a PS90 carbine. ALL are polymer. So, guess I'm a plastic fan now


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I voted for metal. Until I get my 5 7 out from its prison of wrapping paper! I still carry my beloved Kimber TLE II.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I like my P99. It's a fine tool. Looks pretty good too.

There's nothing like fine wood and blued steel though. That's craftmanship.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MLB said:


> There's nothing like fine wood and blued steel though. That's craftmanship.


Well, I can hardly believe it myuself - for years, I said - "Not a polymer fan."

But over time - the guns I liked more and more were polymer. So, polymer city for me, I guess 



















My name is Shipwreck, and I'm a plastic gun-a-holic....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have several plastic but they just don't feel right in my hand. I guess 30+ years of 1911a1s or my Double Eagle for 15 years old habits are to hard to break.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Your hard chromed P99s look a bit like my Ti P99.









That last gadget of yours is something else. It looks a bit like a pogo stick  How does she shoot?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It's not that I don't like plastic. I just haven't found one I liked.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Tupperware is for keeping your sandwich fresh till lunchtime:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

There are a lot of advantages to plastic, I have a lot of plastic guns, but still I prefer steel.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think plastic is more practical, so that's what I prefer. It's lighter, generally less expensive to produce, and just as durable if not moreso than metal. However, guns are basically just tools to me, and I don't really have an emotional attachment to any of them.

I generally carry Glocks and/or a P3AT. The 1911 lives in the safe, and I don't really care for the Beretta 92 even though I have been carrying and shooting it lately because of the impending deployment.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> ... It's lighter, *generally less expensive to produce*, and just as durable if not moreso than metal. ...


Emphasis above is mine.

On the expense point, I'd agree that it is likely less expensive to produce, but I'm surprised that I don't find a corresponding lower sale price. $600 for a plastic framed gun gets to me I guess :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MLB said:


> Emphasis above is mine.
> 
> On the expense point, I'd agree that it is likely less expensive to produce, but I'm surprised that I don't find a corresponding lower sale price. $600 for a plastic framed gun gets to me I guess :mrgreen:


I agree w/ ya there - the argument about the R&D costs being the reason doesn't hold up - otherwise the metal guns would be even higher priced.

My PS90 was about $500 over priced, IMHO.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Do you think they will ever make a plastic Revolvers?? Not that I would run out and buy and could it work just making the frame plastic???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Other than the grip, I don't see how it could be done.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I suppose they could come up with plastic barrel shrouds, sort of like what Taurus and S&W have been doing with metal.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am a Glock guy. I can buy a NIB Glock here in AZ for $459. The only really good metal-framed autos I can get for that price are Beretta 92FS (because they are on close-out) and the CZ75. I certainly can't even touch a SIG for anywhere close to that price (not that I want one).

The Springfield XD is also more reasonably priced than most metal-framed guns, and it is a pretty decent pistol. With HK and Walther, I think you paying a lot for the rollmark. And don't get me started about that FN Five-seveN! 

I think most 1911s are ridiculously overpriced for what you get, at least in terms of a fighting pistol. Ditto the Browning P35. The HKP7 is a great pistol, but I don't think it's quite worth $1500.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I currently don't own any plasitic guns but still like them and think there is definately a place for them. Like Mike said, they are tools more than treasures. All that being said, I really like my steel and wood guns best. It boils down to what you're using them for. Take it easy on my P7, MIke........


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Do you think they will ever make a plastic Revolvers?? Not that I would run out and buy and could it work just making the frame plastic???


It's been done. Just experimentally.

Like the Rooskie MP 412 Rex.
It may have had some potential.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I voted for plastic but I like both. A well made metal gun with wood grips is really hard to beat for feel but I shoot my Glocks more than any of my other guns, steel included. One thing I've noticed coming from Iowa with the cold winters and hot summers there, polymer frames tend to be warmer than steel in the winter and cooler in the summer. Our local IPSC group shoots every month rain or shine. In the middle of winter when it might be 0 or lower, the polymer frames feel noticeably warmer than the steel frames. Not a big factor but just something I've noticed.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I voted plastic mainly because of my Glock- I didn’t want to make it angry. If you are talking the looks department I would say metal wins hands down. My Glock got hit with an ugly bullet but it works every time so what can I say. I would like a beautiful 1911. Ohhh, Ahhhh.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I voted for plastic but I like both. A well made metal gun with wood grips is really hard to beat for feel but I shoot my Glocks more than any of my other guns, steel included. One thing I've noticed coming from Iowa with the cold winters and hot summers there, polymer frames tend to be warmer than steel in the winter and cooler in the summer. Our local IPSC group shoots every month rain or shine. In the middle of winter when it might be 0 or lower, the polymer frames feel noticeably warmer than the steel frames. Not a big factor but just something I've noticed.


This got me thinking. As a plumber who lived in Iowa (Iowa City area) I know that PVC expands and contracts quit a bit with temperature differences. Does this happen with polymer frames? Ummm?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe a tiny bit, but most of the polymer guns have been tested aat extreme temp ranges. I've seen some manuals give U the temp info before...


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Jul 23, 2006)

You need a "Both" option. I have both and like both and don't prefer one over the other--yet.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Take it easy on my P7, MIke........


Don't get me wrong, Charlie! I think the P7 is one of the best fighting handguns ever designed. I just don't think, as a practical matter, it's worth four times as much as a Glock. If it were $700-$800, I think it would be a much more reasonable choice.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Lnd Svyr said:


> You need a "Both" option. I have both and like both and don't prefer one over the other--yet.


You only have two guns one plastic one metal, which one do you give up?? I love them both but would keep my plastic if I had to choose.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I use to always down talk plastic. For many years it was only metal for me. Then I found my HK's and I got to tell ya I really like what the plastic has to offer.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I use to always down talk plastic. For many years it was only metal for me. Then I found my HK's and I got to tell ya I really like what the plastic has to offer.


I think you need to get a couple more magazines gunut.lol What do you mean "what the plastic has to offer"???

I think plastic offers us a lighter, which means higher capacity firearm which gives us a better concealment firearm. I also like the lines (looks) that plastic gives us.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> What do you mean "what the plastic has to offer"???
> 
> I think plastic offers us a lighter, which means higher capacity firearm which gives us a better concealment firearm. I also like the lines (looks) that plastic gives us.


That is essentially what he means....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I think you need to get a couple more magazines gunut.lol What do you mean "what the plastic has to offer"???
> 
> I think plastic offers us a lighter, which means higher capacity firearm which gives us a better concealment firearm. I also like the lines (looks) that plastic gives us.


lol :mrgreen: As you said, it is lighter and you can get higher capacity. they also look swell! You get all this in a very durable package.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I took all my 45's to the range today and have to say the best shooter was the S&W 1911. I still love my plastic more but if I shot competition I would use the S&W1911.

S&W 1911
Remington Rand 1911
Glock 30
Glock 21c w/ghost trigger system
Springfield XD 4"
HK USP


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Plastic is for toys and tupperware.....:mrgreen:


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

*I chose metal.*

I prefer metal and wood, I'm a 1911 guy. The only plastic pistols I've ever really liked are the HK USP series. I have 3 of them.

Tex


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*paper or plastic?*

My issue weapon just went from plastic to metal and I am very greatful Sig Pro 2340 to Sig P 226. but then I went from a leather holster to a plastic one for off duty wear, Strong leather pancake to a blackhawk CBC. A plastic holster? am I going senile? Good holsters are leather!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, the split isn't too great, and at 1 time, the poll was tied. There is still a lot of polymer fans out there.

I think U should get what ya want - I just get irritated when someone insults the other...


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I like the feel and sound of metal. The real reason poly is so popular is how do you say... "good profit margin". The look of poly guns is cool they have much more freedom in design which i like. But I always feel like plastic guns are gonna break in my hand. I know for the most part not true. Truth is metal guns are dying away, literally look at the market. Another 20 or 30 years all guns will be made of plastic. Wait till they start making revolvers out of poly. It could happen:smt071


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I don't think they will do away with metal. What you will see is new improved metal. Already they are making lighter weight pistol with different metals. I just bought an Airweight 38+p. I'm surprise they haven't produce more auto's with the lighter weight metals. Hope to see it around the corner.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I may have said it further up the thread - but for years, while I did occassionally own a Glock, I much preferred metal guns - especially 1911s.

Over time, tastes change, however. Not, all of my guns are polymer, and I'm saving to buy a polymer Ruger 22/45 target 22. So, I like the polymer guns the best now


----------



## redfox (Jan 12, 2007)

*That will be plastic sir*

I'll drink to PLASTIC anyday:smt071


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

Metal all the way.

Look at your Glocks or P99s. What's plastic there? Only the frame, and not even that at all. All the guide rails, reinforcements and that stuff is made of metal. 

Metal has it's big advantages, of being still strong with minimum thickness. If I were to make a damn good looking gun, even if it were a futuristic design, I would make it out of metal. Sure, I would cast many parts, cause that saves work, and can be as strong as machined parts. Hardening of the parts is an essential part in making a gun, and with plastic, you are quite fixed to the specific properties of the plastic you take. When you use metal instead, you can differentially harden parts, and get different properties in one piece of the same metal.

With the technonlgy of today, you can create anything out of metal, it has it's special feel, that plastics will never have, and it will probably even last longer. I have seen 600+ year old swords, that look like they are new, and even have the same strength and durability they had when they were made. Now, someone show me a 600+ year old Glock frame with these attributes ;-)

If it is for a rifle, then plastic can be applied everywhere they want to, except for the action itself (barrel, hammer / trigger group, bolt, whatever belongs to that).

I would rather tend to metallic polymers for the future, as they are clearly coming more and more.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Reaper said:


> Metal all the way.
> ... Now, someone show me a 600+ year old Glock frame with these attributes ;-)
> ....


Personally, I like metal better, but put your sword and that Glock frame in a damp place for 600 years and you'll likely only find the frame sitting on a dark orange dustpile. :mrgreen:

I have some of each. Different tools for different jobs.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

MLB said:


> Personally, I like metal better, but put your sword and that Glock frame in a damp place for 600 years and you'll likely only find the frame sitting on a dark orange dustpile. :mrgreen:


Well, If I'd have to take one of my swords, I would accept gladly. We are not only talking about steel, there are other metals like Titanium, Aluminium, Chrome, Copper, and many many polymers that incoorporate some of these.

I have one handmade sowrd made od a Titanium Alloy, which can cut steel, is flexible, well balanced and won't ever rust in any form. That could beat any plastic abailable. :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

All handguns balance trade-offs.

Plastic guns are more comfortable to carry with less weight and easier to conceal. Adjustable grip sizing is a blessing for selecting department issue weapons for officers with different sized hands (P30 is probably the best for this). The downside is that lighter guns have snappier felt recoil where most rely on flexing of the poly frames to moderate recoil.

Metal guns are easier to shoot accurately with their greater mass providing a softer push recoil and reduced flip for the same sized barrel. Contrary to an earlier post, high cap receivers are available in metal. Para Ordnance makes a number of these.

Given my druthers, I prefer a 4" poly 9mm for CCW and a Government sized 1911 for open carry. Each has their place.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the lightweight qualities of the polymer, but they tend to be more top-heavy than metal framed handguns of similar size/build. I love my 1911, and it's got an aluminum frame. I'd still rock a polymer handgun though, if I felt the need for another handgun that was polymer framed.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have to go with steel.

This last time I sent a plastic gun to Doug Turnbull for case hardening, it melted.

Bob Wright


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I like both. I really like the weight qualities of plastic and alloy pistols.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess if you care if your pistols are still around in 600 years, you should choose steel. Since I will not be around in even 60 years, I do not care. My guns are here to take care of me, not vice versa. All but one of my pistols are polymer framed, and I only shoot the steel gun maybe once a year.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

No preference, the sig 226 just felt so much better then the blocky glocks.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I voted for plastic because the only gun I use everyday is plastic. That being said I am sure I will always own both plastic and metal guns. I like most guns doesn't matter to me what they are made of as long as its been tested and proven. :smt023


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

MLB said:


> Emphasis above is mine.
> 
> On the expense point, I'd agree that it is likely less expensive to produce, but I'm surprised that I don't find a corresponding lower sale price. $600 for a plastic framed gun gets to me I guess :mrgreen:


Well, what about those $3k+ 1911s.

FWIW: it's POLYMER not Plastic...Sure it's a type of plastic but it is not the same plastic used in your drinking cups and soda bottles, hence it's called polymer. The molecular structure of a Polymer frame is vastly different than consumer grade plastics.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i am going thru this choice right now for a 45acp
since glocks have proved the reliability of plastic and have been copied by XD and the M&P just to mention two and
since they are not as expensive..
with the economy going the way it is i expect the sales of handguns will continue to grow in the plastic markets
i have a glock 26 and am leaning towards the glock 36 - i don't need a high capacity handgun


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hideit said:


> i am going thru this choice right now for a 45acp
> since glocks have proved the reliability of plastic and have been copied by XD and the M&P just to mention two and
> since they are not as expensive..
> with the economy going the way it is i expect the sales of handguns will continue to grow in the plastic markets
> i have a glock 26 and am leaning towards the glock 36 - i don't need a high capacity handgun


I must say, even though I do love my XD's, if I wanted a .45 for CC (when I can carry), I would probably go with that G36. You can't go wrong with any Glock IMO, and I like the slim design 

-Jeff-


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

If I wanted a compact .45, I'd use a HK45c. That's just me. I owned a Glock but found I liked the Hk better, I do like the XD though.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Dredd said:


> ...
> 
> FWIW: it's POLYMER not Plastic...Sure it's a type of plastic but it is not the same plastic used in your drinking cups and soda bottles, hence it's called polymer. The molecular structure of a Polymer frame is vastly different than consumer grade plastics.


Thanks for the lesson. I suppose I should stop calling my P99 "Tactical Tupperware" then. :smt083

If we're going to be specific though, all plastics are polymers. "Polymer Framed" does sound much better in the advertisement though...

I wonder if my Walther is recyclable :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I prefer the metal because of the weight and absorbing the recoil. I prefer plastic for carry because of the weight.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got plastic and I got metal..Both of what I have are good examples of their genre of weapons. If I had to take one over the other then I have to go with metal if for no other reason the simple fact is metal has proven itself much longer than any plastic can. you can spew tests till hell froze over but no one can show a test going near the time span of many metals used in gun making.

Sure..You can deep fry a Glock (though I must ask why) but I can pick up a 1911 colt made in 1911 and use it and see if function perfectly. All the tests on "tupperware" can't show but a small fraction of that time. I have watched plastic get better over time but I'd like to see it last as long as some of the old Kentucky Rifles I've had the pleasure of getting to fire. I guess my grandchildren are going to be in a better position to answer this question correctly..lol

For me I really like the feel of an all metal gun for most all my gun needs, I don't see a weight issue in carrying a full size 1911 or 686 Smith. Like I said I have some plastic guns but they are mostly range toys and are not carried all that often. Some good shooters tho.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I prefer metal, steel if possible. I don't have any problems carrying the biggest of hanguns, short of a Desert Eagle, or one of the old SA monster revolvers. I LIKE heavy guns, and prefer them over lightweight ones, every time. I haven't owned a plastic, er um, "polymer" gun yet, I recently passed up a nearly new Taurus 9mm 24/7 Pro that a friend wanted to sell me for a great price. I passed it up mostly for money issues, but the plastic kind of turns me off, to be honest about it. Glocks and the similar guns I really have no interest in at all.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

spacedoggy said:


> Do you think they will ever make a plastic Revolvers?? Not that I would run out and buy and could it work just making the frame plastic???


Well there was this one








Type: Double Action
Caliber: .357 Magnum
Weight unloaded: 0.9 kg
Length: 232mm (4" barrel)
Barrel length: 102mm (4") or 152mm (6")
Capacity: 6 rounds

The MP-412 revolver has been designed at IZHMECH (State-owned Russian Izhevsk Mechanical Plant, a large factory known as a prime maker of Makarov PM pistols among other things). This revolver was intended for export, as a handgun ownership is generally prohibited for ordinary citizens in Russia. First prototypes of REX (Revolver for EXport) revolver were displayed at IWA-2000 arms exhibition in Nurenberg (Germany). It is not exactly known what killed this rather interesting project, but most possibly it was a lack of market, as the biggest export market, the USA, has been closed for Russian handguns since mid-1990s, because of Clinton / Yeltsyn mutual agreement.

The MP-412 is a double action revolver with break-open frame and simultaneous extraction. The bottom frame is of composite type - it consists of a steel basic frame and a polymer envelope, which forms the grip and trigger guard. Polymer grip / trigger guard unit can be removed from steel frame if necessary. Trigger is of conventional type, double / single action, with exposed hammer. Firing pin is mounted in the frame. Barrel / cylinder group latch is located at the top rear of the frame, and is operated by two buttons that must be pushed inwards to unlock the frame. Cylinder holds 6 rounds and has an automatic ejector that throws the cases out of cylinder once barrel is fully tipped down. If necessary, automatic ejection feature can be manually switched off.









MP-412 Rex revolver, with barrel tipped down for reloading


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...and the LCR...


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

sheepdog said:


> ...and the LCR...


http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-LCR.htm

Is this the one you are talking about?









Ruger's Radical New Lightweight Compact Revolver .38 Special LCR
by Jeff Quinn

photography by Jeff Quinn & Boge Quinn

January 14h, 2009

A few months ago, rumors were circulating that Ruger was working on something very different for them. Last year, at the 2008 SHOT Show in Las Vegas, they entered the pocket pistol market in a big way, and the .380 LCP auto was an overwhelming success. Ruger has sold many thousands of the little pistols, and the demand is still high. This year at SHOT in Orlando, which opens tomorrow (January 15, 2009), Ruger will again be the talk of the industry with their new LCR .38 Special Plus P five-shot pocket revolver. The lightweight five-shot revolver market is very popular, and Ruger is set to take a huge chunk of that market for themselves. Ruger has produced quality revolvers for decades, and their SP101 compact revolvers are very popular, but most find them too heavy for pocket carry. More citizens everyday are choosing to go heeled in our society, and lightweight revolvers are very popular among those who carry concealed. With the LCR, Ruger is aiming straight at the Smith & Wesson J-frame buyer, not with a copy of that design at all, but with a revolver that is a radical departure from conventional revolver design. The frame of the LCR is made up of two components. The cylinder frame is made of aluminum, which is a pretty conventional material for a lightweight pocket gun. However, the grip frame is made of a high-tech polymer, and extends below and to the rear of the cylinder frame, cradling that unit, and contains all of the fire control parts, such as the hammer, sear, and trigger, along with the necessary springs and pins to contain and provide fulcrums for those moving parts. The cylinder and internal parts are made of stainless steel. The polymer grip frame is not a stressed part. It comes out of the mold ready to assemble, and requires no hand fitting to the cylinder frame nor to the internal parts.

Back in early December, I was invited to the Ruger factory in New Hampshire to have a look at the LCR. While there, I saw some other very interesting future Ruger projects, but for now, we are looking at the LCR. I gave my word and have been sworn to secrecy until today, the day before SHOT, to keep quiet about the LCR. Today is the day that Ruger is introducing the LCR to the outdoor media, and this is the day that I have permission to tell you about this little revolver. I got to shoot the LCR at the factory, and I was expecting to have a gun in for a full review by now, but it has yet to arrive, so I have to go with what I have. Ruger has put a lot of time and money into the design of the LCR, particularly the geometry of the internal parts. Judging from my shooting experience at the factory, they got it right. The trigger pull on the LCR is very smooth, and very light for a pocket revolver. Many pocket revolvers have dreadful trigger pulls, and I get a lot of email from readers who buy a gun for defense, and have a very hard time pulling the trigger. If the production LCRs are like the one that I shot, the trigger pull problem is solved. That gun had what could be called a perfect trigger pull for a pocket revolver; a smooth and light double action. I do not know the pull weight of the LCR, but will measure such things when a production gun arrives.

Accuracy was also very good. The sights are easy to see in good light, but in the Ruger indoor range, I had trouble seeing them against the target that we had. Many of you don't know it, but I do not see nearly as well as I once did, and in certain conditions, I just cannot see black sights anymore. Thankfully, Ruger is also offering the LCR with a Crimson Trace Lasergrip, and CT was in on this early. The grip of the LCR was designed to take a Lasergrip from the start. Attaching a Lasergrip to the LCR, I was able to punch tight groups on the target, greatly improving my accuracy with the little gun. There were five of us there shooting the LCR, and the Lasergrip improved the practical accuracy of the gun for all of us, even the youngest shooter who still has good eyesight, Eric Poole of Harris Tactical Group. Recoil from the thirteen ounce revolver was easy to handle, maybe due in part to the polymer frame, or maybe just the design of the angles and such. I don't know, and won't know until I can get a test gun in here for a full evaluation.

Anyway, for now, this is enough information to pique your interest, if you are interested in pocket guns and revolver design at all. This is certainly something different, and should be the talk of SHOT this year. I am always interested in new firearms design, and so far, I really like this little gem. Whether or not it will replace the J-frame in my pocket remains to be seen, but I am anxious for some more trigger time behind this little LCR.

For more information on the LCR, go to www.ruger.com.

For the location of a Ruger dealer near you, click on the DEALER FINDER at www.lipseys.com.

Look for a full review of the new LCR soon right here on Gunblast.com.

Jeff Quinn










Reading the descriptions of both guns it looks like there is very little polymer in them except in the grip. Plus the trigger guard for the REX


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I didn't vote because I swing both ways on this one.

My EDC...










And one or the other at the night stand......


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

I have both and like both but since your asking for a vote put me down for plastic.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

My 45 year old Browning service carry is steel. My 28 year old P225 is Al. My 20 year old P228 is also Al. However, my other 5 handguns, purchased within the last two years are all plastic, and I have no problem with that. They are all lighter than if made of metal, and that's the way I like it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I perfer metal guns, but I do have a Beretta PX4.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Plastic for me.:mrgreen:


----------



## uspastime (Jan 28, 2010)

Boy, that is a tough one. Certainly those that own both (and have shot them regularly) are more qualified to answer from a real world experience perspective.
I love my plastic Sig P226 9mm and all that it brings to the table.
But...I also love my Sig P220 Combat .45acp with the alloy frame. Sure it's a bit heavier but it feels real good in the hand. 
I've been debating this in my mind which do I prefer and it's really impossible because it depends on the context of the question (recoil? rapid fire? CC?). 
I can only recommend to everyone to own both and continue this personal debate and always feel free to purchase even more to help you make up your mind!


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Metal....... with Plastic being a close second.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I like both polymer framed pistols and metal framed pistols. 

For example, I love my Sig SP2022 but I would take a Sig 226 over it. The polymer framed pistols feel good in hand but for some reason its not the same as a good ole metal framed pistol. 

For a conceal carry you won't ever see me using a metal framed gun, only a polymer framed pistol like a Kahr PM9 or a Keltec PF-9. 

Each has their benefits and draw backs. I believe both will stay on the market as they each have their place.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I own 20+ guns. 1 of which is a plastic G 17. I don't want anymore plastic.


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

jimg11 said:


> My issue weapon just went from plastic to metal and I am very greatful Sig Pro 2340 to Sig P 226. but then I went from a leather holster to a plastic one for off duty wear, Strong leather pancake to a blackhawk CBC. A plastic holster? am I going senile? Good holsters are leather!!!


agreed, Nothing shows wisdom like that of a used leather holster.


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

I like to say I outgrew and matured out of the polymer stage of my life a long time ago.

It's finely crafted steel and wood from now on.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Plastic please


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

Metal, steel preferably, and wood grips. 

I have never understood the appeal of plastic guns.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

This is most likely a generational issue. What I mean to say is that the more experienced hand gunners, old school, will more likely be attracted to all metal guns because they have history with them and trust them. Recent generations are more susceptible to marketing strategies, the newest & coolest technology ( if it doesn't have the word "technology" in it it ain't cool), what's popular with their peers. Right now they seem to be hypnotized by Rugers sub compact models, LCR & LCP, and it doesn't make sense because .380 ammo is the single most expensive hand gun ammo around IF you can find it. But I understand what attracts them to these guns, heck, you can put it in a wallet holster and shove it in your back pocket. I think these guns will fade in popularity as time goes on the owners decide they want a real gun.

I'm not bashing anyone here it's just the way I see it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Revolvers?--- Metal. The LCR may be nice, but my SAAs (imitation unfortunately) and S&W and Taurus revolvers i love.

Semi-autos...like many here i would have said hands down metal.. until i bough and shot a few polymers. Now i have 2 M&P9s (one C one FS) my P-11, p3-AT. I also have 2 Feg,s (metal),2 Maks, (metal and simple) and a CZ (metal)... but it comes down to this for me.. I am selling my Officer's 1911, to get a M&P compact .45

So for semi-s... Polymer. age? well... that i won't reveal, but i have had that 1911 for over 21 years!


----------



## johnmed3 (Apr 13, 2010)

I' really don't care much for plastic, but that's my humble opinion. To me there is nothing like a finely crafted metal piece crafted from steel and wood.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't vote. I have both and like them for different reasons. On Monday I shot both side by side, a Beretta 92 and a P2000. I was drilling with Mrs. Highlander doing double and triple taps w/out sights at 10yds. I found that the 92 held a tighter group with a bit less effort once I got it to shoot consistantly (see Beretta thread), but the reality is the difference was not enough to really talk about. We threw 200 rnds between the 2 of us and had a total of 4 misses. Just for fun I ran the target out to 20yds and used the sights on the 92 for 6rnds and kept it all within 4". The 92 was a rental, P2000 new (just under 200rnds). 

Someone mentioned temperature. I have a Beretta 950 Jetfire in .25acp. At the range it needs cool-down time by the start of the 3rd mag, or about 20rnds. I attribute this to the aluminum frame expanding due to the heat of successive rounds. I started out running all 9 and the only cool down was reloading the mag and barrel, pick it up and go again. Can't do it. Not designed for it either. No matter, I love that lil thing. I call it my "mob gun". I've been shooting a WWII 1911 also, a 1943-45 Remington Rand. If asked, I have to use an analogy. Metal? The 1911 is like my 41 Packard. I love it. The Beretta is like my older Bronco. I love it. Plastic? The P2000 is like my Hummer. I love it. Dammit all, I love too much stuff!!


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Times change. In my youth, I was all about the Muscle Cars of the 60's. They were sexy, fast and had character. Would I love to be able to sill own one? Absolutely! However, those cars weighed 4000-5000 pounds, got maybe 6-10MPG and would last 100K miles if you were lucky. The cars of today are much better built, lighter, more fuel efficient and will last twice as long.
Guns are not that much different. We can all appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship of a well-made, all steel 1911, but in my opinion, an ugly Glock (no offense Glock lovers) is a positive evolution.
Back in the 60's the standard LEO issue was a six-shooter revolver. Today an LEO is armed with a polymer semi auto with from 14-17 rounds of more powerful ammo and a couple of back-up mags.
I own more than a few revolvers and I do intend to add some 1911 style pistols to my collection. Having said that, I will always choose a polymer for EDC.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think there's something to that, but I wouldn't generalize. The Glock is a fine firearm, but some of the newer plastic guns are simply cheaper, and not necessarily better. Actually, I'd say most.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

MLB said:


> I think there's something to that, but I wouldn't generalize. The Glock is a fine firearm, but some of the newer plastic guns are simply cheaper, and not necessarily better. Actually, I'd say most.


I won't argue with that. I picked up a SCCY semi auto a few months ago that IMO is a POS.

My point is that although I love the craftsmanship and quality built in to some of the classic all-steel sidearms, I feel that major strides have been made in improving the capabilities, reliability and durability of today's polymer firearms.

Just like the auto industry, electronics, building materials, etc. The firearms industry is evolving.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I prefer the feel of steel/alloy pistols much better than plastic. So steel gets my vote.


----------



## Lefty Shotlow (Jan 10, 2010)

I voted metal, but I like both. I've gone full circle in the last 40 years from all metal to nearly all plastic back to nearly all metal. Grew up with 1911's, and just can't get along without a safe full. Still have a few plastic guns, but they are vastly outnumbered by metal these days.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Baldy said:


> There is nothing that can compare to a fine crafted gun made out of steel and wood. The true craftmans the gunsmith is a dieing breed as we have more parts replacers than anything. It's kind of like comparing a Rolex to a Time-X. There is nothing wrong with plastic and I have one, but please make mine steel and wood.


Ditto. The Walther PPK/S for example, or my Beretta 84's, would be completely different if molded out of polymer. They have the right "feel" for a compact pistol, and enough heft to help with recoiul and let you know they are there.

Make mine steel.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is my read on plastic vs metal:

If, as s child, the pieces of your bicycle that broke first were plastic, then you will want a all metal gun.

But, if you were of a later era when plastics had improved and engineered plastics on your bicycle outlasted the metal ones, then you will want a plastic gun.

It all boils down to one word: bicycles.


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

zebramochaman said:


> Times change. In my youth, I was all about the Muscle Cars of the 60's. They were sexy, fast and had character. Would I love to be able to sill own one? Absolutely! However, those cars weighed 4000-5000 pounds, got maybe 6-10MPG and would last 100K miles if you were lucky. The cars of today are much better built, lighter, more fuel efficient and will last twice as long.
> Guns are not that much different. We can all appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship of a well-made, all steel 1911, but in my opinion, an ugly Glock (no offense Glock lovers) is a positive evolution.
> Back in the 60's the standard LEO issue was a six-shooter revolver. Today an LEO is armed with a polymer semi auto with from 14-17 rounds of more powerful ammo and a couple of back-up mags.
> I own more than a few revolvers and I do intend to add some 1911 style pistols to my collection. Having said that, I will always choose a polymer for EDC.


While I agree for the most part (I own a new-er car for the winter & it is nice...and I have shot a friend's glock and another's XD and they are nice as well)
...but...
I still prefer my guns like my '70 cutlass--metal--not to mention big, loud, powerful and american! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Lnd Svyr said:


> You need a "Both" option. I have both and like both and don't prefer one over the other--yet.


I concur...

Although I prefer polymer for concealed carry due to the weight factor.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Steel<hammer<safety..................


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

I CC a Ruger LC9. I like the weight and it has been 100% realible.


----------



## 1911AZ (May 16, 2012)

The metal and wood guns are dying out and its sad to see, they are made so well and will hold up for decades. Like the classic muscle cars that were made out 
of actual metal, everyone will admire them and want one. Get them while we still can!!



Baldy said:


> There is nothing that can compare to a fine crafted gun made out of steel and wood. The true craftmans the gunsmith is a dieing breed as we have more parts replacers than anything. It's kind of like comparing a Rolex to a Time-X. There is nothing wrong with plastic and I have one, but please make mine steel and wood.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Polymer.....just a lot more weatherproof.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

From the original poster -- "I have to say that I perfer Plastic guns over all metal ones. I think they are better looking, lighter and hold more ammo."

I notice our OP never said ---- "they shoot better".

My question -- does he (or she) know? Does the original poster even care?

My major criteria for a pistol is how it shoots FOR ME. It's not how Joe Sharpshooter shoots it, or what all the gun rags say (heck, some of them never met an advertiser - errr, gun they didn't like). I own and shoot both all metal and plastic pistols. I like both. At the same time, different pistols have different "triggers", so for me to be half way decent shooting different pistols I have to practice with them. Some I don't really enjoy shooting that much.

Doesn't mean they're not good guns, it's just that they're not for me. (I suspect most of us has heard, one time or another, "It's not YOU -- it's ME" - well this is a case where it's true)


----------



## velo99 (May 21, 2012)

Nothing like the smell of a hot gun barrel and powder. Cylinder clicking softly over the stops, meeting with infinite and timeless repetition. Aligning perfectly with the simplicity of inertia versus resistance joining mind and machine. The weight of a finely crafted and balanced weapon moving as an extension of your own arm. Craftmanship isn't cast from a resin. It's milled from the earths own struggle against itself . Ore mined from the depths and refined into a finely crafted weapon by men who are elementally tuned to the deadly beauty of the gun.


----------



## BabyEagle9mm (May 27, 2012)

I own the poly Baby eagle, its a lot better feel in your hand than the steel one and looks better. But sometimes I just wish I had the metal one. I like how the markings are engraved on metal in the slide, I hate the markings on the frame. This eagle from magnum research is one of the best handguns I've ever shot and I've shot a lot. I might have gone HK but you pay to much and I'm not rich.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like polymer guns myself. I had to go with the fantastic plastic.:smt1099


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

I like everything.........I can`t imagine my S&W41 in anything but metal and I can`t imagine my HK USP in anything other than polymer...The writings on the wall....soon there will be no metal handguns....Rifles in the larger calibers are another story but soon they will find a way to make them out of Polymer also...

The resistance to Polymer has eroded...most now except it as being the new gun material and I`m betting guns will contain larger amounts of polymer in the future...could the all Polymer gun be closer than we think?.....I`ll bet at some point they will learn how to reduce the effects of recoil with Polymer also...Jim


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

Personally I really like the quality of the full metal frame guns. I like the practicality of the poly. I own a P229 and a P99. The metal P229 is a much smoother recoil than the poly P99. Another thing to take into consideration...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Metal. Real guns aren't microwave safe and made from recycled baby bottles! :smt033


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

I vote for both :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have both, but most are all metal. Nothing wrong with a _*plastic gun*_, but they won't appreciate in value, like a finely crafted metal one will.

Given a choice, I'll always go with metal rather than plastic.

BTW....one of my favorite carry guns is a Sig P250C in .40 cal. It's plastic.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It's just a tool, and the bullets don't care what the outside of the gun looks like. Unloaded my g21 is lighter by almost a third of a standard 1911. Add 14 rounds of 230 grain cartridges, and things even out on the weight a bit , but I have the advantage of the extra capacity. I vote plastic! ( G:smt167 )
Goldwing


----------

